# form video



## bluewaveschool (Apr 3, 2014)

I promised my students that I'd put up video on the class page of the white belt form.  Figure I'd put it up here to see if some expert eyes spot anything off in my technique.  Something feels off, not sure what though.

[video=youtube_share;WnWiVdHCyaQ]http://youtu.be/WnWiVdHCyaQ[/video]


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 3, 2014)

What form is that? I thought you taught the ITF forms, but that's not Chon Ji. It follows the "I" pattern on the floor as the Kicho forms do, but its none of them either (or at least, none that I have ever seen). The first 5 moves are the same as Kicho 3, but 6-8 in Kicho 3 are horse stance side punches. Front stance middle punch in the same portion of the form is Kicho 1.

Technique wise, I'd say both your outside middle blocks and your middle punches are too high, but those sort of small details vary depending on what org you're with.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Apr 3, 2014)

That form is unique to a handful of schools.  The first head of the school was a student of Grandmaster Young Sik Choi, who made up the form.  It's been our white belt form for 30 years.  We start the ITF forms at yellow belt.  I have a friend that is a student of Grandmaster Choi, but every time there is a chance to meet him something has come up to keep it from happening.


----------



## oldnewbie (Apr 4, 2014)

It's also the first Kata in Shotokan Karate

Here's a link the a very well done version...
http://www.blackbeltwiki.com/shotokan-taikyoku-shodan

The blocks and punches in your video do not seem to have much authority to them... no offense...


----------



## bluewaveschool (Apr 4, 2014)

I was doing it to show the movements, not like I was testing.  So not full power.  That's interesting with the Shotokan form.


----------



## Mass (Apr 7, 2014)

It's not Taikyoku Shodan. Although the "I" pattern is the same, the blocks are different.


----------

